# Zwei Wordpress-Blogs verknüpfen



## WorldWideWeb (7. August 2011)

Hi,
momentan suche ich eine möglichkeit, 2 Wordpress-Blogs in bestimmten "Bereichen" zu synchronisieren. Blos ich bekomme das nicht hin !

Ich möchte, das man sich nur ein mal anmelden muss, und dann in allen Blogs die selben Rechte und den selben Namen hat.

Meine Verzeichnisstruktur sieht momentan so aus:

Hauptblog: www.123.de/blog/
"Nebenblog I": www.123.de/blog/unterblog1/
"Nebenblog II": www.123.de/blog/unterblog2/
...

Ich habe für jeden Blog eigene Tabellen angelegt (was heißt, er hat es selbst gemacht).

Hauptblog: hb_
Nebenblog I: nb1_
Nebenlog II: nb2_
...

Wenn ich aber das Präfix ändere (z.B. nb1_ in hb_), dann werden auch die Beiträge übernommen - ich möchte aber nur die Benutzer übernehmen. Könntet ihr mir einen Tipp geben, wie das Funktioniert?

VG
WorldWideWeb


----------



## CPoly (8. August 2011)

Was hier vorher stand ist obsolet, weil ich einfach mal eine Sekunde gegoogelt habe



> You can use the same userbase with all your blogs on the same domain, by defining the CUSTOM_USER_TABLE and optionally the CUSTOM_USER_META_TABLE constants to point to the same wp_your_blog_usermeta and wp_your_blog_users tables. See Editing wp-config.php/Custom User and Usermeta Tables. You will need the WP-Orphanage plugin to automatically set user roles at all blogs.



http://codex.wordpress.org/Installing_Multiple_Blogs#Multiple_Databases.2C_Same_Users


----------

